# Morning shoot central North Dakota - 2 guys



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great shoot Pete. :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow and clear blue skies!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic, and I love the cacklers!!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! Nicely done :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

gotta love that :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

very well done..How many decoys were used in the process?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice hunt :beer:


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

About 350 plus 3 sillosock flyers. Got these in 30 minutes. We were located between 2 lakes holding birds. Picked up 65 hulls. Never had a S&B shoot like this one. Same field next day shot 27 by 11. They liked the set-up.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

when calling in these snow gesse, what kind of call do you guys use, honker call, or snow call.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

I believe my partner blew a Tundra Saver while I worked high barks off a power clucker. We just tried to match sound and tempo with singles and small flocks. With big flocks we did not over call, just barked a couple times and then changed pitches and barked a bit more.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

ok thanks for the info, ill have to try that. :sniper:


----------



## fish85 (Apr 12, 2006)

Great shoot!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

little late?


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

ha ha that was from way back....


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

haha i was like wow did someone really shoot some canadas and post it


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

I think what really gave it away instead of the honkers that it was from awhile ago... was the truck in the field


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice shooting!


----------

